# Two days with Capt. Delynn, aka Aquaman



## HONDAGUY2982 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry this is a little late, but the North Alabama boys with their Tennessee tagalong heard a rumor that Capt. Delynn was available for an outing so we all told our employers adios and headed south.....and we weren't disappointed!! We met Thursday morning and headed out of Pensacola pass to get some bait...Aquaman sent out his telepathic waves out and the bait responded, so in short order we went out a bit farther and after a quick conversation with the fish, Aquaman told us to get to catching...we obliged. The best part of this trip happened two days later...after a cancellation, he was available again.....REPEAT!!! If you ever get a chance to fish with Capt. Delynn, DO NOT TURN IT DOWN!!! Thanks Capt. for a great trip!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

He is the man and has special ESP powers over the fish.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I can say with all certainty, that I do not deserve those kind words and compliments. But, Hey, I will take them.  Thanks Guys for a couple of really fun days despite all the bad weather and problems that we were plagued with. You guys were super tough to hang in there and battle those storms and seas in a 22 foot boat. My hat is really off to you guys.

Wish we could have weighted Lee's grouper but I'm sure he was in the 40 to 43 lb range. But, since we did not weight him. He can be as big as we like. Congrates Tim on your biggest grouper. 48.8lbs if I remember right. You kicked his butt brother. You guys toughed it out and God surely rewarded you for it. Again Thank you thank you and thank you. May God bless you and your family for putting up with me and writing such nice things about me and our trip. Here are a few more pictures. 
God bless you all and be safe out there.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guy's!!! Delynn know's where some groupers will hide. nice copper bellies!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

copper belly!!!!


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are two STUD gags! Good work fellas.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!


----------

